# Folding Train Layout



## mooneypilot39u (Dec 6, 2013)

Hello,
I thought I would share some photos of my N-scale folding layout. I needed to make it as mobile as possible and came across something similar in a slot car forum. This is my version and is a 4x8 sheet with Kato track. 
Joaquin


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Well that's just plumb ingenious!! :appl:

There have been posts on here about doing as much wiring as possible with the board laying sideways before you mount it permanently horizontal. This sure takes care of the wiring that comes later on!!


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

That is pretty cool, Thanks for sharing


----------



## mooneypilot39u (Dec 6, 2013)

Fire21 said:


> Well that's just plumb ingenious!! :appl:
> 
> There have been posts on here about doing as much wiring as possible with the board laying sideways before you mount it permanently horizontal. This sure takes care of the wiring that comes later on!!


Yes,
Wiring was very simplistic. This is my first run with a DCC system with 9 feet of main bus and 11 feeders.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

How come you got 2 of these threads going?
Same thing?


----------



## mooneypilot39u (Dec 6, 2013)

big ed said:


> How come you got 2 of these threads going?
> Same thing?


New to forum. Didn't realize that layouts had it's own forum.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mooneypilot39u said:


> New to forum. Didn't realize that layouts had it's own forum.


OK, no big deal to me. I was just wondering.
It used to be that double posting something was frowned upon. As when the threads get longer it gets confusing with 2 of the same thing going on.

I do like the ideal.:smilie_daumenpos:
The only down side is that you better have everything secured real good or when you put it away it will end up on the floor.
And you have to add the trains to it each time. If you have a lot of trains you have to pack them up each time after your done.

An excellent way to save space, and a great way to add (or fix) wiring.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Very nice idea for storage but not so when operational....a catastrophic mishap bound to happen.All is needed is someone tripping towards the layout and it takes a dive (with everything on it) to the floor.

Please forgive me for being negative but then let me be positive...if it was my layout,I'd add hinged arms with extra rollers to its feet to double the layout's footprint to the floor,sort of swing out to operate,fold inwards for storage.Just an idea...I operate Big Boys,Challengers and similar and take every care that such a thing doesn't happen.


----------



## mooneypilot39u (Dec 6, 2013)

Brakeman Jake said:


> Very nice idea for storage but not so when operational....a catastrophic mishap bound to happen.All is needed is someone tripping towards the layout and it takes a dive (with everything on it) to the floor.
> 
> Please forgive me for being negative but then let me be positive...if it was my layout,I'd add hinged arms with extra rollers to its feet to double the layout's footprint to the floor,sort of swing out to operate,fold inwards for storage.Just an idea...I operate Big Boys,Challengers and similar and take every care that such a thing doesn't happen.


It was all thought out. The table top as well as the wheels lock. The table top has supported my weight with no issues.:thumbsup:


----------



## mauka (Jul 15, 2013)

Nice work! :smilie_daumenpos:

What's the operating height of the table, and have you estimated the total weight?

Alan


----------



## mooneypilot39u (Dec 6, 2013)

mauka said:


> Nice work! :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> What's the operating height of the table, and have you estimated the total weight?
> 
> Alan


Hello Alan.
It's at 51" high and I have no idea of weight. 
Joaquin


----------



## ScrewySqrl (Oct 7, 2014)

I'd suggest adding some folding legs to the table just to add stability when actually operating.


----------



## mooneypilot39u (Dec 6, 2013)

ScrewySqrl said:


> I'd suggest adding some folding legs to the table just to add stability when actually operating.


It's very stable and have been running trains regularly. 
Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

I was just wondering how you fixed your Kato track to the board? I'm building a modular little layout with a blue foam top.


----------



## mooneypilot39u (Dec 6, 2013)

BigEd said:


> I was just wondering how you fixed your Kato track to the board? I'm building a modular little layout with a blue foam top.


Hello,
Low temp glue gun and tacked in place. Easy to remove and make changes.
Joaquin


----------

